# Installed factory navigation on my 2015 Cruze My Link



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cbm said:


> I just looked for a car on on auto trader and got a vin for a car with my options and used that vin to program the radio.


So now the VIN doesn't match your BCM? Wouldn't that cause a theft alert and shut down the radio?

Are you saying your car now thinks it has a different VIN then it really is?


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

The backup guide lines were added in 2015. Does anyone know which radio VIN above would have the guide lines for the backup camera option?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Seems like more of a hassle than it's worth in my opinion. My phone sits perfectly in the area infront of the screen and I use Google Maps. Will a dealer be able to update the nav you've installed with map updates? Those will still cost a lot of money.


----------

